# Top Fill Water Reservoir Gaggia Classic



## BigBaines (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I've recently bought a second hand, 2003 Gaggia Classic at the bargain price of £60!!!!

I've given it a thorough clean and I am currently in the process of descaling and have come across a problem

I've noticed on many youtube videos that the Gaggia has a place to fill the machine with water on the top of the machine, under the little plastic cover.

I have the plastic cover however theres no hole underneath for water to drain in to the reservoir.

Do all machines have the top fill option or just the newer ones? Slightly confused here...

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Not sure how that can be. Normally the small plastic cover sits on/in the piece of the plastic underneath it that is the water filler funnel.

What's under your plastic cover? A photo of what you've got would help.


----------



## BigBaines (Jan 9, 2017)

I Hope this helps. I have a feeling I'm being really stupid. The water does feed through but only very very slowly.

Thanks


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It looks as if the 'plug' is connected to 'handle' top right of the photo. Can you lift it out?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

That looks like the Gaggia plastic tamper stuck in there upside down. Just hook it out:good:


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Is that the plastic tamper upside down in the funnel?

Take it out, put in bin, buy a better one!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Definitely tamper.


----------



## BigBaines (Jan 9, 2017)

It doesn't seem to budge. I'll have to try and pry it out. I'll let you know how it goes.

Thanks!


----------



## BigBaines (Jan 9, 2017)

Don't worry, I wouldn't use a plastic tamper anyway! haha


----------



## BigBaines (Jan 9, 2017)

It was the tamper jammed in there.

Thanks all!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

So there is a use for those tampers!


----------

